# [SOLVED] nie wyświetla polskich znaków

## piotrek.cieslik

Witam, zanim opiszę problem, chciałem tylko powiedzieć, że zanim napisałem tego posta:

Przeczytałem dokumentację

Zrozumiałem ją

Próbowałem rozwiązać problem samodzielnie

Szukałem odpowiedzi na forum

Oto mój problem: programy, wyświetlają komunikaty, które nie zawierają polskich znaków

Przykład: Edytor nano zamiast Wyjdź wypisuje Wyjd

Co ciekawe, mogę wpisywać polskie znaki na konsoli, i jesli wpiszę polecenie:

```
echo ąęłłłłłźźźź >> test
```

a następnie polecenie

```
cat test
```

to otrzymam poprawny wynik (czyli "ąęłłłłłźźźź") z czego wynikałoby, że system jest poprawnie zlokalizowany. Jednakże programy nie wyświetlają poprawnie komunikatów. Ważne jest, że takie błędy występują nie we wszystkich programach. Np OpenOffice, czy Mozilla Firefox działają poprawnie.

Tak sobie pomyślałem, że może coś jest nie tak z gettextem. Przekompilowałem go, i na końcu ukazał się moim oczom następujący komunikat

```
Any package that linked aganist the previous vesion og gettext will have to be rebuilt. Please emerge gentoolkit and run: revdep-rebuild --libary libintl.so.7
```

Posłuszny temu rozkazowi, wydaję polecenie

```
 revdep-rebuild --libary libintl.so.7
```

 jednakże uzyskuję błąd:

```
[cut]

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --libary libintl.so.7 =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1

..........

!!! Error: --libary is an invalid option.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Nie wyświetlanie polskich znaków, przez niektóre programy, nie byłoby aż tak straszne, jednakże wśród niepoprawnie działających programów znajduje się m.in. kde, konqueror, oraz wszystkie proste edytory tekstu. Proszę o podpowiedź.Last edited by piotrek.cieslik on Mon Oct 02, 2006 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rasheed

Masz polskie czcionki? Pokaż wynik 'locale" i zawartość /etc/locales.gen. Do tego dorzuć /etc/conf.d/consolefont i /etc/conf.d/keymap.

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

wynik locale:

```
LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL

```

/etc/locales.gen:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```
KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

(wyciąłem wszystkie zakomentowane linie z plików, żebiy nie robić bałaganu)

Jeszcze k'woli ścisłości:

/etc/env.d/02locale:

```

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANG="pl_PL"
```

Próbowałem też LANG="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2", również nie działa.

I jeszcze jedna rzecz: po zedytowaniu pliku /etc/locales.gen wydałem polecenie locale-gen, które te lokalizacje wygenerowało.

----------

## mbar

masz LINGUAS w make.conf?

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

/etc/make.conf:

```

[cut]

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="en pl de"

[cut]
```

----------

## Gabrys

Może domyślnie ustaw sobie pl-PL.UTF-8 i wstaw unicode do USE? Bo to problem z kodowaniami, a nie z samą lokalizacją.

----------

## mziab

A revdep-rebuild wypluwa błąd, bo wpisałeś --libary zamiast --library  :Smile:  Czasami warto czytać komunikaty  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> All prepared. Starting rebuild... 
> 
> emerge --oneshot --libary libintl.so.7 =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1 
> 
> .......... 
> ...

 

----------

## Lukanus

Ale zaraz .... może źle myśle ale nie wystarczyło by poprostu zmienić consolefont ??:>

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/consolefont 
> 
> Code:
> 
>   CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16" 
> ...

 

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

Zrobiłem tak:

1)wydałem polecienie:

```
revdep-rebuild --library libintl.so.7
```

 i już nie było problemu z błędem. Rzeczywiście, to była moja wina, że źle przecztałem, i zrobiłem literówkę. Jednakże to polecenie nic nie zmieniło

2)w pliku /etc/rc.conf wpis UNICODE="yes" zmieniłem na UNICODE="no"

3)w pliku /etc/conf.d/confolefont wpis CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16" zmieniłem na CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

Po tych operacjach, większość programów wyświetla polskie znaki poprawnie, co jest powodem mojej wielkiej radości. Jednkaże wciąż kde, konqueror, jak też twm (terminale, które uruchamiają się po wydaniu polcenia startx, kiedy nie ma instrukcji dotyczących uruchomienia kde) zachowują się tak jak wcześniej. Być może ma to coś wspólnego z konfiguracją serwera X?  

Mój plik /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "F700B"

   DisplaySize  330   250

   HorizSync    30.0 - 71.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option      "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440SE AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "800x600" "640x480"  

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Co o tym sądzicie?

-----SKLEJONE------

Zapomniałem napisać: 

Nie pomogło przekompilowanie gettext i kde-i18n.

A odnośnie tego twm, to zachowuje się tak, jakby znał polskie znaki, ale niepoprawnie je wyświetlał (pojawiają się charakterystyczne krzaczki)

----------

## Gabrys

Kwestia czcionek jak sądzę. Zainstaluj sobie czcionki DejaVu i poustawiaj w Kcontrol.

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Kwestia czcionek jak sądzę. Zainstaluj sobie czcionki DejaVu i poustawiaj w Kcontrol.

 

TAK!!! Centrum sterowania --> wygląd i motywy --> czcionki

Ustawiłem czcionki, które mają polskie znaki.

Bardzo wielkie dzięki!!!!

----------

## rasheed

Pierwsze zdanie pierwszej odpowiedzi w tym poście. 

BP, MSPANC  :Wink: 

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Pierwsze zdanie pierwszej odpowiedzi w tym poście. 
> 
> BP, MSPANC 

 

Myślałem wtedy, że to chodzi o /etc/conf.d/consolefonts

----------

## Gabrys

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Pierwsze zdanie pierwszej odpowiedzi w tym poście. 
> 
> BP, MSPANC 

 

No, dokładnie, trochę zamotałeś, Piotrek.

----------

